# vermeer 505 super i



## adahowfarms (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a vermeer 505 super i. i am on my third year of use. it is a good strong baler but my last cutting the belts started cheating over like i wasn't getting the bale even. i had them all cut to and resewn to proper length. started using it again and it started out working perfect. then the belts started cheating over again one of them broke. is there anything i need to look for that could be causing this. i was watching the bale close and it was even. any help would be greatly appreciated! ...


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I've not personally worked on that model baler, but most balers allow adjustment of belt tracking by moving a roller. There is usually a roller on the lower rear of the frame that has slots on it. This allows you to slightly angle the roller and make the belts track true by adding tension to one side or the other. If they are all tracking in one direction, this is what you most likely need to do. If it's only one or 2 belts, especially in the middle, flip that particual belt end for end, and re-attach. This usually corrects the problem. Hope that helps and best of luck.
Steve


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a vermeer 504 super I which is the same baler but bales a 4x5 instead of a 5x5. It is either the belts have more tension on one side than the other like stated in the previous post, or the tailgate is out of alignment. This was a problem when I first bought my baler the previous owner shut the tailgate on a bale and it knocked it slightly out of alignment. If you can ever get the belts to run right on these balers they will bale some more kind of hay, I have never had any other problems out of mine!!


----------



## adahowfarms (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I adjusted that roller and turned my problem belt around and it seems to be working fine. At least today it did. I will finish all my hay for the season tomorrow if everything holds up.


----------

